# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قدردانی از کسانی که در این سایت به شما کمک میکنند و ...

## مهدی کرامتی

اول از همه این نکته رو روشن کنم که منظورم از زحمت کشان این سایت، خود من نیست بلکه دوستان دیگری که در این سایت برای همه ما زحمت میکشند هستند.

*و اما صحبت بنده:*
من بخاطر مسئولیتی که در این سایت دارم روزانه معمولا اکثر پستها و تاپیکهای ارسال شده توسط اعضا را میخوانم و آنها را کنترل میکنم. نکته‌ای که چند وقت است زهن من رو به خودش مشغول کرده اینه که خیلی‌ها اینجا میان و مشکل شون رو مطرح میکنند، دوستانی هم که جواب رو بلدند جواب رو می‌نویسند. اما سوال کننده به ندرت مشخص میکند که آیا جواب خودش را گرفته یا نه، و بدتر از اون، حتی یک تشکر خشک و خالی هم از کسانی که برای پاسخ دادن به سوال اون وقت گذاشته‌اند نمیکنند. این قضیه 2 تا اشکال عمده داره:

1- کسان دیگری که مشکل مشابهی دارند وقتی کلمات کلیدی موردنظر را جستجو کرده و به تاپیکهای این چنینی میرسند متوجه نمیشوند که آیا سوال کننده پاسخ صحیح را گرفته یا نه، بنابراین سر در گم میمانند. در نتیجه شاهد هستیم که خیلی از سوالهایی که بارها اینجا مطرح شده‌اند دوباره و دوباره مطرح میشوند.

برای رفع این مشکل وقتی که جواب خود را گرفتید نتیجه را در همان تاپیک بنویسید تا دیگران نیز بعدا بتوانند از پاسخهای داده شده استفاده کنند.

2- اشکال دوم اینستکه وقتی کسی یک پاسخ کامل به شما میدهد در حقیقت مقداری از زمان و انرژی خود را برای کمک به شما و حل مشکل شما صرف کرده است و قطعا انتظار دارد که نتیجه زحمتی را که برای شما کشیده است ببیند.

بنابراین وقتی پاسخ خود را دریافت میکنید ضمن اعلام اینکه پاسخ خود را گرفته‌اید قدردانی خود را از کسانی که برای رفع مشکل شما وقت گذاشته‌اند نشان دهید تا آنها را دلگرم کرده و کمک کنید تا در کاری که انجام میدهند ثابت قدم تر باشند، نه اینکه پس از مدتی کمک به جمع خسته و دلسرد شده و  بدنبال کار خود بروند.

در آخر این نکته را همیشه بیاد داشته باشید اینجا در این خانواده نه چندان کوچک برنامه‌نویس هیچ کس وظیفه‌ای در قبال کمک به دیگران ندارد، بلکه یک احساس نوع دوستی و خیرخواهی است که عزیزان این جمع را وادار به کمک به دیگران میکند. پس به آنها ثابت کنید که اشتباه نمیکنند.

با تشکر،
کرامتی.

----------


## کم حوصله

همینجا با اجازه دوستان من از مسئولین محترم سایت و برو بچ مدیران محترم و واقعا دلسوز بخشها تشکر می کنم مخصوصا دوستان بخش vb (آخه من بیشتر بچه های اونجا رو میشناسم ) مخصوصا دوست عزیزمون آقای عریزی که واقعا به کمک ما میایند و همه جوره به بچه ها حال می دهند دمشون گرم  :oops:  :mrgreen:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

در ابتدا از خود شما اقای کرامتی کمال تشکر رو دارم 
واقعا میگم شما همه جوره پشتییان دوستان هستین و پا به پای ما میاین و ما رو تنها نمیزارین 
و در انجام هر کاری که از عهدتون بر اومده هیچ دریغی نداشتین و امیدوارم بتونیم همگی  زحمات و لطفهای شما رو جبران کنیم
راستش من از همه بچه های سایت از تک تکشون کمال تشکر رو دارم 
اینجا یک خانواده بزرگ هست که همه  در کنار هم هستن و واقعا همه از روی لطف و صفا به هم دیگه کمک میکنن
بدون هیچ چشم داشتی 
و این واقعا جای تشکر داره 
در ضمن از اقای  AZISH  هم متشکرم به خاطر همکاری  و مدیریت خوبشون

----------


## mehrzad007

سلام .
من تو این مدت که اینجا بودم از خیلیها خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم . نمیشه از همه شون اسم ببرم ولی از همشون ممنونم

مخصوصا :
افشین پور عزیز - محمد منتظر الظهور - ساسان ؟ از اهواز(اسمش رو درست نوشتم؟) - سنتکس چک - دلفی اسیستانس - آذیش (که از حرفهای پیش  اومده همینجا ازش معذرت می خوام ) - مشاطان- و ....خیلیهای دیگه که اسمشون یادم نیست
از همتون ممنونم . اینو از ته دل می گم و امیدوارم هر کدوم هر کجا که هستید سلامت باشید و موفق

آقا شرمنده 100 مرتبه شرمنده . من اسم وحید نصیری رو یادم رفت.... :oops:

----------


## kia1349

من هم به نوبه خود  از همه دوستان که سعی در در رفع مشکل دیگران دارند تشکر میکنم :mrgreen:

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

من زمانی که اولین سوال خود را در این سایت مطرح کردم تا آنجایی که بیاد دارم آقای Azish به آن جواب دادند حتما دوستان پیشکسوت بیاد دارند که ایشان با زبان انگلیسی جواب میدادند و بعدها بنابه خواهش دوستان دیگر این گفتگوها به فارسی تبدیل شد منظور من از مطرح کردن این موضوع این بود که خاطره ها در نظرمان زنده شود
بعدها هم در سوالهای من دیگر عزیزان مثل آقای نصیری و دیگران لطف نموده و جواب میدادند
تا آنجایی که بیاد دارم اگر به جواب خود میرسیدم در آخر این مسئله را بیان میکردم و در اکثر اوقات قدردانی هم مینمودم این کار برای این صورت میگرفت تا هم کسیکه به سوال من جواب داده بداند که من به جواب رسیده ام و دیگران نیز با فهمیدن این موضوع بتوانند از این سوال و جوابها استفاده نمایند
از حرفهایی که در بالا زدم میخواهم نتیجه ای بگیرم:
شاید من سوال کمی در این سایت مطرح کنم و تا آنجایی که بلد بودم به دوستان دیگر راهنمایی نموده ام ولی من هر روز به این سایت سر زده و مخصوصا به قسمت ویژوال بیسیک نگاه میکنم و سوالات تازه مطرح شده را مرور مینمایم یکی از دلایلی که من زیاد سوال مطرح نمیکنم این نیست که در زبان ویژوال بیسیک تبحر لازم را دارم دلیل آن این است که با مرور سوالات دیگران به خیلی از جوابهای خودم پی میبرم پس نتیجه میگیریم که حرفهای آقای کرامتی بخاطر این موضوع میباشد که شاید دیگران بدون مطرح کردن سوال تکراری از سوال دیگران به جواب خود برسند
زیاد حرف زدم . در آخر از تمامی دوستانی که مستقیما یا به طور غیر مستقیم به سوالات من جواب داده و مشکلات مرا حل نموده اند مخصوصا آقای آذیش و آقای نصیری کمال تشکر را دارم
و از زحمات آقای کرامتی نیز بینهایت سپاسگزارم
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

یادم رفت بگویم اگر من اسم کسانی را که به سوالات من قبلا جواب داده اند را در بالا مطرح نکردم از دست من ناراحت نشوند چون اسم همه آنها یادم نیست بخاطر همین بصورت کلی از همه آنها یکجا تشکر مینمایم
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
من هم از همه کسانی که به سوالاتم جواب دادند متشکرم
حتی بعضی از بچه ها مجبور می شوند به میلهایم نیز جواب بدهند
از خدا می خواهم که هر چه می خواهند به دست آورند
موفق باشید

----------


## najafi_1

* بدون تشکر از مخلوق نمیشود از خداوند تشکر کرد . و یا به عبارتی تشکر از همنوع بواسطه لطف و خدمتی که به انسان کرده مقدم بر تشکر از خداوند است.
موضوع مورد بحث بسیار حائز اهمیت است و مطمئنا مورد قبول همه .
البته اگه بشه یه event یا دکمه برای ارسال تشکر پیش فرض یا defalt ارسال بشه به نظر بد نمیاد. تا نظر بقیه دوستان چی باشه؟
با بلند از همینجا میگم 
 مخلص اونایی که سوال طرح میکنن هستیم
 و از اون بیشتر مخلص و چاکر پاسخ دهندگان هستیم
 :cry: (آخه سوال خوب کردن هم هنره دیگه)
*

----------


## hengam

Good , Better , Best

                                                                                      Let them never rest  
                                                           Until Good becomes Better                            
                                                And Better becomes Best               
THANK YOU ALL              
hengameh                                                                                 
 [/u][/b]

----------


## phantasm

سلام

منم مثه بقیه دوستان از همه اساتیدی که وقت گرانبهاشون رو بدون هیچ چشمداشتی در راه خدمت به خلق میگذارن سپاسگذارم.
و علاوه بر نام کسایی که دوستان نوشتن نام inprise هم اضافه میکنم چون شخصا من از ایشون و طرز جواب دادنشون بصورت منطقی به
موضوعات مختلف خیلی خوشم میاد یا بهتر بگم میومد چون از دوباره از فیض بردن از وجودشون محروم شدیم :(  :cry:  امیدوارم که کدورتها هر
چه زودتر برطرف بشه.
و البته یه تشکر ویژه هم از آقای DelphiArea که با مطالب آموزنده سطح سواد سایت رو خیلی ترقی دادن. :wink: 
DelphiAssistant هم که جای ویژه ای تو قلب من یکی داره  :oops: ایشا..همیشه مثه یه کوه سمبول یه برنامه نویس آزاده باشی... :mrgreen: 


خلاصه ما کوچیک همه اساتید هستیم :wink:

----------


## saeed_d

جناب آقای کرامتی مدیریت محترم سایت
با سلام
من هم به نوبه خودم وظیفه می دانم که کمال تشکر و قدر دانی را از مدیریت و بقیه بروبچه های این سایت که الحق همگی آنها اساتیدی بسیار مجرب و متعهد می باشند که وقت و انرژی خود را در راه دیگر دوستان قرار داده اند بنمایم
من یکی که مخلص همگی هستم. هرچند کار من زیاد با برنامه نویسی سر وکار ندارد ولی از روی علاقه این کاررو انجام میدهم و تا جائی که اطلاعاتی دارم سعی کردم که به دیگران کمک کنم و همچنین تا جائی که توانسته ام از دوستانی که به من کمک کرده اند تشکر کرده ام.
امید است که این سنت حسنه ادامه داشته باشد و خداوند به جنابعالی هم سلامت و عمر طولانی عطا بفرماید.

----------


## amin panahi

من هم باید از علی افشین پور و کیای عزیز تشکر کنم .

----------


## Anti_Evil

> * بدون تشکر از مخلوق نمیشود از خداوند تشکر کرد . و یا به عبارتی تشکر از همنوع بواسطه لطف و خدمتی که به انسان کرده مقدم بر تشکر از خداوند است.*


جمله زیبایی بود  :wink:

----------


## sayana

من هم از همه مدیران ، اساتید و دوستان خوب و زحمت کش برنامه نویس متشکرم . جبران محبت هاتون از دست من که برنمیاد فقط میتونم بگم اجرتون با خدا ...

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

با سلام به همه دوستان 

من هم به نوبه خود از تمام مسئولین سایت و تمام کاربرانی به من پاسخ داده اند و مرا یاری کرده اند تشکر می کنم

از جمله از افراد زیر

از خانم ها المیرا - سایانا - شیما و آقایان کرامتی - نصیری - اذیش - voldemort - منتظرالظهور - بمب منطقی - کم حوصله - شریفی - delphi area - پناهی و دیگر عزیزان که به علت کمبود وقت و جا نمی توانم اسامی انها را درج کنم از جمله اعضا تاپیکهای VB - الگوریتم  و دیگر اعضا کمال تشکر و قدردانی را دارم

به امید موفقیت و بهروزی  :)

----------


## Gladiator

> اجرتون با خدا ...


جالب غمناک بود

----------


## sh

" تعلیم و تعلم عبادت است"

سلام بر همه دوستان عزیز 

دوستان خسته نباشید با همتون هستم همه در جهت کسب و آموزش علم به این سایت 
می آئیم و طبیعتاٌ برای حفظ انگیزه و ادامه صحیح این راه باید نظم و ادب را رعایت نمائیم

بعضی از دوستان تازه وارد با کلماتی نظیر این "تو که بلد نیستی چیزی ننویس" یا عبارات تند پاسخ هم را می دهند که باید خدمتشان بگویم اینجا محیط پرسش و پاسخ است و  سعی نکنید دیگران را از جواب دادن به سئوالهایتان مایوس کنید :!: 

من به نوبه خودم از تمامی دوستان که در یاد گیری چیزهائی که تا کنون آموخته ام مرا کمک نموده اند صمیمانه تشکر میکنم و از ته قلب برایشان آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

تشکر فراوان دارم از آقای کرامتی که مدیریت این سایت را برعهده دارند و همیشه تلاش میکنند تا ما در جمعی صمیمانه حضور یابیم
دوستان عزیزی همچون آقای وحید نصیری . ودود عزیز . عباس عریزی . سعید آذیش . خانم المیرا و شیما خانوم  و همه دوستان خوب دیگر 

ببخشید اگر نامی از کسی گفته نشد من از همه تشکر می کنم که به همدیگر کمک میکنید

امیدوارم این راه را همه به خوبی ادامه دهیم  :o

----------


## said ali

با سلام
نماز و روزهاتون قبول.
با تشکر از همه مسئولان سایت مخصوصا اقای کرامتی مدریت سایت که تو بخش دلفی کولاک میکنن البته بقیه هم همچنین از جمله استاد اینپرایز که نمیدونم چند وقتی کجا رفتن و اقای Javan soft که ارادت داریم خدمتشون و همچنین استاد Delphi Area که الحق به قول اون متن از اقای Sysntax عارف وارسته در دلفی هستند و از اون کامپوننتهاشون عجیب انسان به ذوق میاد فقط نمیدونم چرا جواب بنده کمترین رو نمیدن (که البته کلاس کار عرفا این جوریه) و همچنین اقای Syntax که اون متن دختر رئیس شرکت .... خیلی جالبه چون قریب به واقعیته و  همچنین بقیه رفقا که که کمک میکنن و پاسخ سوالات رو میدن که خیلیند و نمیشه همه رو گفت.
به قول اتوسا خانم اجرتون با خدا.
با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## Kambiz

من هم از تک تک دوستان سپاسگذارم. تا پرسشی نباشه دلیلی برای یافتن پاسخ نیست و تا پاسخی هم به پرسشی داده نشه پرسش دیگه‌ای شکل نمی‌گیره. لذا پرسشگر و پاسخگو لازم و ملزوم یکدیگه و هر دو هم به یک اندازه در ارتقاء دانش هم سهیم هستند.

در این بین نقش آقای کرامتی بیشتر از این حرفهاست٬ چون بدون وجود ایشون این سایت وجود نداشت و چه بسا ما هم از حال هم بی‌خبر بودیم. به نظر من با یک واژه تشکرآمیز نمی‌‌شه به هیچ صورت جبران زحمتهای ایشون رو کرد. اگر دست در دست هم بدیم و تلاش کنیم تا این سایت رو پویا٬ منظم و پرمحتوا نگه داریم٬ شاید بشه اندکی از زحمات آقای کرامتی رو پاسخ گفت.

----------


## المیرا

بنده هم برای عقب نماندن از قافله از همه تشکر می کنم. :wink: 
ولی صحبت آقای کرامتی یک نکته داشت که من ندیدم کسی راجع بهش نظری بده.
اون هم اینکه نویسنده ی هر تاپیک نتیجه ای را که گرفته و نحوه حل مشکلش را بنویسه.
و شاید خوب باشه که در هر مبحثی یه بخش نتایج باشه که هر کس نحوه حل مشکلشو بنویسه. :roll: 

ممنون

______________________
هر کس خنده نمی داند همان بهتر که نوشته های مرا نخواند. :wink:

----------


## sayana

پیشنهاد بسیار جالبناک و اندیشمندناکی است
اینجانب صد در صد موافقت خود را با مورد مطرح شده اعلام داشته و میدارم و امیدوارم به مورد مذکور توجه لازم مبذول داشته شود
در ضمن لطفا وقت بخش ورزشی اش را بیشتر کنید

توجه توجه ! : ایراد از فرستنده است ! به گیرنده های خود دست نزنید ...   :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Mahdiseif

سلام بر دوستان

حدود یک سال قبل در سایت قبلی جناب کرامتی یکی از عللی را که موجب همیاری و بذل توجه ایشان به دیگران بوده است در داستانی کوتاه بیان کردند .در آن ماجرا بیان کردند که ایشان در اوایل برنامه نویسی مورد محبت شخص یا اشخاصی برای رفع مبهمات قرار نگرفتند و به همین دلیل عهد کردند که دست مایه علمی خود را با کمال خلوص در اختیار دیگران قرار دهند. 

لذا در کمال احترام باید گفت : درود فراوان بر شما و انشاالله این عمل الگو برای همه ما باشد.

در معارف دینی و ملی ما بسیار بر احترام بر معلم و جایگاه تعلیم و تعلم سخن به میان آمده و در برخی احادیث معلم را پدر دانسته اند. در زمانه ما که بسیاری ار آموزشها از طریق غیر بصری انجام میشود خللی در مفهوم استاد و شاگردی(یاددهنده و یادگیرنده) ایجاد نکرده و  همان معنی اصیل فرمایش امیر المومنین علیه السلام &lt;&lt; من علمنی حرفا فقد صیرنی عبدا >> را در بر دارد.
لذا با کمال افتخار و ادب عرض میکنم : دست تمامی دوستان و اساتیدی که به اینجانب آموزش داده اند و در مقام پاسخ به سوالات موجب افزایش علمی و رفع مشکلات را فراهم کرده اند بوسیده و سر تعظیم فرومی آورم.
------

----------


## پیام شکرآبی

من از کاربرانی هستم که هر روز به سایت سر نمی زنم ولی هر بار که به سایت می ایم مقدار فوق العاده زیادی به اطلاعاتم افزوده میشود از این رو از موسسین این سایت تشکر میکنم که چنین مجمع گرم و دوستانه ای را برای ما فراهم کردنند در ضمن تشکر فوق العاده ویژه ای هم از آقای وحید نصیری میکنم چون ایشان با لطف بزرگی که در حق من کردند با عث شدند که پس از مدتها به اطلاعات مورد نیازم دسترسی پیدا بکنم
آقای وحید نصیری واقعا مرسی :oops:

----------


## H_r_m

با سلام به تمام دوستان
من هم به نوبه خودم از نمامی دوستانی که میدونم خودشون هم گرفتاریای خودشونو دارن ولی وقت میذارن و به سوالات ما پاسخ میدن
کمال تشکر را دارم و امیدوارم در تمام مراحل زندگی موفق و پیروز باشند

----------


## nematia

> بنده هم برای عقب نماندن از قافله از همه تشکر می کنم


منم همینطور! بخصوص آقای نصیری!

----------


## (امید)

با سلام

من همین الان(3:20 بامداد) یکی از اشکالاتی که داشتم به کمک این سایت  رفع کردم.برام خیلی حیاتی بود.چون فقط  تا فردا  فرصت داشتم .به جرات می گم اگه سایت برنامه نویس دات کام و در ادامه دلفی شاپ نبود , نمی تونستم به این سرعت مشکلاتم رو رفع و برنامه هام رو تحویل بدم. واقعا به زحمت می افتادم.در واقع وقتی هر پروژه یا برنامه ایی رو گرفتم نگران نبودم که چطور تمومش می کنم .  می گفتم سایت هم  هست . فلانی  هم هست . نمی دونم چطور می شه تشکر کرد. امید وارم بتونم خیلی زود بطریقی که برای سایت مفید باشه کمکی کنم .لازم می دونم اسم چند نفر رو که کمک هاشونو رو تو این 1سال هیچ وقت فراموش نمی کنم بیارم :
*amirrf
inprise
delphiasistant
syntaxcheck
mrlesani
بابک یعقوبی
جاسم
و...
واقعا متشکرم*

امید

----------


## SReza1

واقعا بعضی وقتها که سوالی جواب داده میشه سوال کننده هیچی نمیگه!! و حتی بعضی وقتها اصلا نظری هم نمیده!! بنظر من حداقل تاویئ یا رد بکنه! :shock:

----------


## nematia

بعض وقتها هم سئولات ساده ای مثل سئوال VB من جواب داده نمیشن. این به اون در!

----------


## mehdi3683

آقا منم به نوبه خودم از کلیه اساتید بخصوص آقای کرامتی عزیز تشکر و قدردانی می کنم و امید وارم هر روز در این راهی که قدم برداشتند موفق و موید باشند . :?

----------


## ساران سافت

با سلام من هم از زحمت همه ممنونم:
واقعاٌ فکر نمی کنم جایی بهتر از این سایت سراغ داشته باشم. الحق و الانصاف همه شما زحمت می کشید. باز هم ممنونم.
در ضمن اگر کدورتی در جنگ بین .net و دلفی کسی از من دلخور شده من عذرخواهی می کنم. :oops:

----------


## Inprise

من هم به نوبهء خودم از برادران متعهد ، امیر رحیمی فراهانی (  amirrf ) و کامبیز خجسته ( DelphiArea ) و برادر  SyntaxCheck تشکر و قدردانی میکنم .

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
من هم جاداره از همه دوستان تشکر کنم. خیلی مواقع مطالبی رو میخونم که واقعا جالب و کارامد هستن چه مستقیم در بحثها شرکت داشته باشم و سوال پرسیده باشم و یا زمانی که فقط بحث و مطلبی رو دنبال میکنم. اما واقعا مقالات و مطالبی که از دوستان میخونم همیشه کارامد و آموزنده برای من بوده. در همین راستا از دوستان عزیزم inprise و delphiarea و delphiassistant و amirrf و mashatan و vahid_nasiri و امید جان عزیز و همچنین همه دوستان که اسمشون رو ننوشتم تشکر میکنم و امیدوارم هر جا که هستن سلامت باشن و شاد.

پیروز باشید

----------

